# Utility Bills



## 974agk (May 7, 2007)

Good evening to you all 
Apologies if wrong forum etc , been around a year since I was last on this forum.

Quick question bought property in 2008 in JLT , managed to get a bank account open in order to pay utilities , DEWA, DU & Empower , Factoring etc 
Was given Debit card and used to transfer money from UK every other month to pay , Ive now been told account being canceled and frozen as Im not a Resident and don't have a visa .
It something I have not been able to obtain as apartment used as holiday home only.
The bank said I can still keep the account active if I deposit 250,000AED a Bit of a large wedge to keep a count open.
are there any other easier ways to pay DU, DEWA and Enpower from out with Dubai.
So much for selling property with no help .
Been lucky up to now all these 14 years being able to transfer money across for utility payments.
Now being told they don't accept non UAE Debis card etc for payments.

Any ideas on away around this issue. 1600-2000AED every month on utilities bills other than a frequent visit every 3 months and top up each account.
Any assistance - help would be appreciated guys.

Regards
Eck


----------

